# dessert - eponym



## cheshire

Could you give me as many eponyms for desserts or sweets as possible in your acquainted language?

e.g. Madeleine, Chiboust, Savarin, rarte Tatin


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Does *croissant*(kruvasan-ay çöreği) count? I heard it was first made in Austria to celebrate the defeat of Turkish siege, of course it was inspired by crescent in Turkish flag.


----------



## robbie_SWE

Wait a second!!! It depends who you ask! I've heard that the croissant was made in Bucharest to celebrat the defeat of the Turkish seige.  Romania wa also conquered by the Ottomans (and defeated them as well  , no offence).

 robbie


----------



## Honour

Chazzwozzer said:


> Does *croissant*(kruvasan-ay çöreği) count? I heard it was first made in Austria to celebrate the defeat of Turkish siege, of course it was inspired by crescent in Turkish flag.


Are the croissant and the ayçöreği same? The french croissant and ayçöreği which we cook, neither look nor taste similar?

P.S. I got hungry


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Œufs sur le plat Omer Pasha *maybe a Croatian or Hungarian dessert and was obviously named after an Ottoman general, Ömer Paşa(Mihailo Latas-Michael Latas) I've just seen about this dessert but I don't know much about its history and in which country is this still cooked. So I appreciate if anyone has something to tell about this dessert's history of eponym.

*Mustafakemalpaşa tatlısı *is another eponym that comes to my mind. "Mustafa Kemal Paşa" is of course "Atatürk", but I doubt if the name actually originates from the district, Mustafakemalpaşa, in Bursa. Well, the all way goes back to Atatürk, anyway. I consider this as an eponym.

*Sütlü nuriye(Milky nuriye or Nuriye with milk)* was first made druing the Turkish military coup in 1980. It was named after the female inventor of this dessert, Nuriye.



robbie_SWE said:


> Wait a second!!! It depends who you ask! I've heard that the croissant was made in Bucharest to celebrat the defeat of the Turkish seige.  Romania wa also conquered by the Ottomans (and defeated them as well  , no offence).
> 
> robbie


Interesting. I've never heard of Bucureşti version, is it a popular legend in Romania?
By the way, check out this and this.



Turk said:


> Are the croissant and the ayçöreği same?


Here

Ay çöreği is probably a coined term for kruvasan by TDK. Kruvasan, it suggests, is derived from French, croissant and the dictionary points to ay çöreği if you type this word. I agree on that it they are not very similiar because croissant varies in



Turk said:


> The french croissant and ayçöreği which we cook, neither look nor taste similar?


It varies in different countries. This and this are "Turkish" croissants, whereas, this is French variant of croissant, called as pain au chocolat.


----------



## mataripis

In Pilipino, I heard the word "Panghimagas" or "Himagas".


----------



## Anja.Ann

Hello  

Not a sweet, nor a dessert, but ... to keep the ball rolling ... in Italy we have "Pizza _Margherita_" named after Queen Margherita di Savoia (this pizza was specifically made up to include the colours of the Italian flag ["mozzarella" (white), tomato sauce (red), fresh basil (green)].


EDIT
Talking of sweets ...  "_Sacher_torte" a great chocolate cake invented by Franz Sacher (in 1832 for K.W. von Metternich, Vienna).


----------



## AutumnOwl

_*Swedish: *_
_Gustav Adolfsbakelse _- eaten on November 6th to the memory of king Gustav II Adolf of Sweden, the pastry is decorated with a chocolate image of the king: http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gustav_Adolfsbakelse
Margaretatårta - a cake with raspberries on top
Toscabakelse
Polhemsbakelse - to the memory of Christopher Polhem
Runebergstårta (in Finland) - to the memory of Johan Ludvig Runeberg
Lussekatt - a saffron flavoured bun eaten in December, especially on December 13th, the day of Lucia (Lusse is a nickname for Lucia), the feast day of St Lucy of Syracuse


----------



## rusita preciosa

robbie_SWE said:


> Wait a second!!! It depends who you ask! I've heard that the croissant was made in Bucharest to celebrat the defeat of the Turkish seige.


No, it was first made in Buenos Aires to celebrate the defeat of Turkish siege, that's why they call it medialuna! 
It was also first made in Moscow to celebrate the the defeat of Turkish siege and although it is called /rogalik/ (~"horned bun"), it has the same shape inspired by the crescent in the Turkish flag. 
I'm not even mentioning the mother of all croissants: the French one.

I tried a delicious dessert in Australia called *pavlova* (I guess after the Russian dancer Anna Pavlova)

In Russia many desseerts with eponymic names came from Europe, like *наполеон* (napoelon) and *мадлен* (madeleine).
We have a delicious apple tart *шарлотка */sharlotka/ -from the name Charlotte
There is also cookies *курабье* /kurabye/ that to my ear sounds like a French name Courabier, but I'm not 100% sure of its origin.


----------



## elirlandes

Peach Melba - Peaches with Vanilla Ice Cream and Raspberry coulis topped with Almonds. Created at the Savoy hotel in London by Chef Auguste Escoffier for Dame Nellie Melba, the Australian opera soprano (1892)

Melba toast - very thin crispy toast - also made by Escoffier for Dame Nellie Melba.

Beef Wellington - beef wrapped in pâté, mushrooms, truffles and Madeira sauce, all encased in a pastry crust and roasted. Named after the Dubliner Arthur Wesley, Duke of Wellington.


----------



## CapnPrep

rusita preciosa said:


> There is also cookies *курабье* /kurabye/ that to my ear sounds like a French name Courabier, but I'm not 100% sure of its origin.


It's not a French name, or any kind of name. See Wikipedia for other versions. According to this dictionary, the origin is the Arabic root #_ġrb_ with the meanings "strange/foreign/distant/go away". So it would be the same root as in _Maghreb_.


----------



## rusita preciosa

CapnPrep said:


> It's not a French name, or any kind of name. See Wikipedia for other versions.


May be you are right. The sweets in that Wiki link look nothing like the Russian cookies I had in mind, but sometimes different languages have the similar name for different foods.


----------



## Encolpius

*Hungarian *

Dobos-torta (my favourite, article here)
Rigó Jancsi (article here) - very romantic history
Rákóczi túrós (with "творог")
Gerbeaud szelet (another of my favorites, had last weekend ) 
Eszterházy-torta 

Go and visit Youtube and you find how to make them... yummy, yummy


----------



## Encolpius

another one: Kócos Kata [lit.: curly-haired Katy]


----------



## franknagy

Honour said:


> Are the croissant and the ayçöreği same? The french croissant and ayçöreği which we cook, neither look nor taste similar?


Not the croissant got its name from the defense of Vienna 1883 but das *Kipferl*  (Austrian German) = kifli (Hungarian) = *crescent* (Inglish) resembles tho the crescent moon in the Turkish flag.
The winners plundered quite a few bag coffee, so the coffee-houses of Vienna have been run since 1683, too.


----------



## Red Arrow

Isn't _croîssant_ just French for something that's growing?  (le gérondif)

for example: _des plantes croîssantes_ = growing plants

EDIT: Frangipane!! Hmm...


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

biscuits *Martinky* (Martina - name, Martinka - diminutive of Martina, Martinky - plural of Martinka)
biscuits *Zuzanky* (Zuzana - name, Zuzanka - diminutive of Zuzana, Zuzanky - plural of Zuzanka)


----------



## franknagy

Encolpius said:


> Gerbeaud szelet


*Zserbó-szelet* -> Its name comes from a Swiss confectioner Emil Gerbeaud.
The cake must have *three different* layers inside and chocolate on its top.
My grandmother called it_ macskanadrág_ (cat's trousers) and she was sending us it in her Christmas pocket as long as she was able to cook.


----------



## wildan1

Red Arrow :D said:


> Isn't _croîssant_ just French for something that's growing?  (le gérondif)
> 
> for example: _des plantes croîssantes_ = growing plants


Yes, it can be a gerund from the verb _croître_ (but the gerund is without circumflex accent - _croissant_), but it also is a noun meaning _crescent_, and that is its meaning here. So named because of its shape.


----------



## franknagy

Who was Ischler? Who was Eckler?


----------



## Yendred

The *bourdaloue pie* (in French "_tarte bourdaloue_"), a pear and almond cream pie, is indirectly named after *Louis Bourdaloue*, a French preacher, just because the pastry chef who invented it worked in Bourdaloue street in Paris.

The *crêpe Suzette*, a _crêpe _with caramelized sugar, butter and Orange liqueur, was invented by the famous chef Auguste Escoffier. He prepared it in 1890 at the Grand Hôtel of Monte-Carlo for the future King Edward VII of the U.K. Among the prince's guests was the French actress Suzanne Reichenberg. The prince suggested to name Escoffier's dessert after the actress's short name "Suzette".


----------



## bibax

When I was a child we colloquially called the wafers (any kind) *pišingry*, instead of Standard Czech _oplatky_ (pl.) < Lat. oblatum (supine of offerre), i.e. host(ia).

The *pišingr* is named after Oskar Pischinger, a confectioner in Vienna (Pischinger Torte).


----------



## Yendred

The *salambo* (also called in France "_gland_", the French name for the oak tree nut) is a _choux _filled with pastry cream and frosted with icing sugar (generally green colored) and half-topped with chocolate sprinkles. It is named after *Salambô*, one of the names of the Middle Eastern goddess Astarte, who also inspired Gustave Flaubert for his novel _Salammbô_.


----------



## bibax

The *Mozartkugel* (ball) named after .. guess whom.


----------



## Yendred

The *genoise*, also called Genovese cake, a sponge cake named after the italian city of *Genoa*.


----------



## bibax

The *napolitánky* (or neapolitánky, Naples is Neapol in Czech), a kind of "pišingr" , named after Napoli (Neapolis, Naples), Italy.


----------



## Graciela J

Red Arrow :D said:


> Isn't _croîssant_ just French for something that's growing?  (le gérondif)
> 
> for example: _des plantes croîssantes_ = growing plants



Yes, the word alludes to a "growing" moon.


----------



## AndrasBP

franknagy said:


> Who was Ischler? Who was Eckler?


These two don't come from personal names. *Ischler *is named after the famous Austrian spa town, Bad Ischl, where it was first made. "Eckler" is not German at all, the correct spelling is actually *éclair*, which means "lightning" in French, supposedly because the cake was eaten very quickly.


----------



## Yendred

The *dacquoise *is an almond and hazelnut meringue cake, named after the southwestern French city of *Dax*, where it was created.


----------



## Yendred

Let us not forget the *Black Forest* cake, a chocolate sponge cake with cherry filling and whipped cream, named after the eponym german mountain range, where is was created by the pastry chef Josef Keller in 1915.


----------



## Penyafort

Some in *Catalan*. Those highlighted have an entry/subentry in Wikipedia:

*crema catalana* = similar to crème brûlée, but older
*xuixo *= pastry filled with crema catalana
*ensaïmada *(_saïm _= "pork's lard") = rolled pastry typical of Mallorca
*neula *= Christmas light rolled waffle
*mató *= whey cheese, usually served with honey
*pastisset *= stuffed fried pastry filled with _cabell d'àngel_ ("angel's hair", i.e., spaghetti squash jam)
*panellet *= marzipan small biscuit covered with pine nuts or, nowadays, a high variety of things, traditionally eaten with sweet wine on All Saints' Day
carquinyoli = the Catalan biscotto
pets de monja ("nun's farts", but originally _pits de monja _"nun's breasts") = biscuits with the shape and size of a nipple
*fartons *= elongated spongy pastries glazed with sugar, to be dipped in_ orxata_, a cold tigernut drink. Both typical of Valencia.
*tortell de Reis* = O-shaped cake, stuffed with marzipan and topped with glazed fruit, eaten 12 days after Christmas. A Catalan-Occitan pastry that also spread to Spain and France under the names of_ roscón de Reyes_ and_ gâteau des Rois_, respectively


----------



## apmoy70

A few from Greece:

*«Λαζαράκια»* [lazaˈɾaca] (neut. nom. pl.) --> _little-Lazaruses_ (sweet bread made οf flour, yeast, sugar, cinnamon, cloves, cardamom, traditionally eaten on Lazarus' Saturday).
*«Φανουρόπιτα»* [fanuˈɾopita] (fem.) --> _Phanourius' pie_ (sweet pie made on st. Phanourius' day with 7, 9, or 11 ingredients: raisins, cinnamon, sugar, orange juice, walnuts, among others).
*«Βασιλόπιτα»* [vasiˈlopita] (fem.) --> _Basil's pie_ (a cake which contains a hidden coin or trinket which gives good luck to the receiver, named after st. Basil, traditionally eaten on New Year's day).
*«Χριστόψωμο»* [xriˈstop͡somo] (neut.) --> _Christ's bread_ (a sweet bread eaten on Christmas made of flour, yeast, sugar, anise seeds, mastic, sesame seeds).
*«Λαμπρόψωμο»* [lambˈrop͡somo] (neut.) --> _Easter's bread_ (a sweet, egg-enriched bread eaten on Easter day).
*«Κορφού»* [korˈfu] (neut.), traditional cow-milk cheese from the island of Corfu.
*«Μετσοβόνε»* [meʦ͡oˈvone] (neut.), traditional smoked pasta filata cheese, made of a mixture of cow and sheep or goat milk from the town of Metsovon.
*«Καλαθάκι Λήμνου»* [kalaˈθaci ˈlimnu] (neut.) --> _Small-basket of Lemnos_, a white, soft, brined cheese made of sheep and goat milk, during spring on the island of Lemnos. Its name comes from the shape that the cheese gets when left to mature inside knitted small wicker baskets.
*«Παντεσπάνια»* [pandesˈpaɲa] (neut.) --> _Spanish-bread_, a muffin-like, sweet-bread named after the country of Spain, made in Corfu (the recipe arrived on the island with the Sephardi Jews in 1492) < Lad. _pan de Spagnia_.


----------



## bibax

And the famous *Berliner*. _(Ich bin ein Berliner - JFK_)


----------



## Yendred

The *Paris–Brest*, a round pastry created in 1910, made of choux and praline cream. The name comes from its bicycle-wheel shape and refers to the bicycle race *Paris-Brest-Paris*, a 1200km race from Paris to Brest (Britanny) and back to Paris.


----------



## Yendred

The *Tropézienne* pie, a sugar brioche filled with custard and whipped cream. The pastry name was suggested by the French actress Brigitte Bardot, who lived in *Saint-Tropez* (French Riviera).
It was created by the pâtissier Alexandre Micka in 1955, as he was in charge of serving meals during the shooting of the movie _Et Dieu créa la femme_ (_And God Created Woman_), starring Brigitte Bardot.


----------



## bibax

Micka (pronounce mits-kah) was of Polish descent, perhaps the origin of the recipe is old and Polish.

We have a very similar *pražský koláč* (Prague kolach < Slav. kolo = wheel).


----------



## Yendred

bibax said:


> We have a very similar *pražský koláč* (Prague kolach < Slav. kolo = wheel).



Indeed! Next time I ask for one in a pastry shop, I will ask for "une roue praguoise"  I guess they're gone be surprised.


----------



## bibax

*Velikonoční jidáš* (Easter's Judas, pl. jidáše, jidášky) named after Judas Iscariot.

It is twisted and reminds us of the rope that Judas reputedly used to hang himself.


----------



## Yendred

The *Mont-Blanc* is a chestnut cream and meringue cake, named after the highest mountain of the Alps located on the French-Italian frontier, as it resembles a snow-capped mountain. Maybe one the oldest dessert mentioned here, since it is described in an Italian cookbook in 1475 as served to the Borgia.


----------



## bibax

The *Štramberské uši* (Stramberg ears) are made from gingerbread dough (the recipe is secret). The sweet became protected designation of origin (PDO) in the EU as first in the Czech Republic.

They are named after the Moravian city of Štramberk and they resembles the salted human ears that the Mongols used to cut off from Christians and sent them to their khan (Mongol invasion of Europe in the 13th century).


----------



## ilocas2

*Miletínské modlitbičky* (Miletín little prayers), Miletín is a town

Miletínská modlitbička – Wikipedie


----------

